# [VERKAUFE] Far Cry 2 PS3 DE Uncut, neuwertig, 17 Euro !



## Lo3795 (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

verkaufe hier mein *neuwertiges Far Cry 2 PS3 uncut für nur 17 Euro plus Versand.*
Hier ein Bild: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kein Tausch möglich. Positive Bewertung bri 4Players und forumdeluxx  vorhanden. Gerne realistische Preisvorschläge!

Gruß


----------

